# What to do with burr and brace comb?



## Lindsey Simanskas (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello,
First year Vermont Beekeeper here. Is the burr and brace comb worth saving that tan stuff on the bottom and sides of the frame ? As we do our inspections we end up scrape off a small ping pong size ball of it each time. I was thinking of saving it but what do you do with it?


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

I save all wax. I use Pierco foundation and it needs to be painted with melted wax to get them to draw properly.


----------



## casinoken (May 6, 2012)

Yes, save it all, u would be surprised how much wax that u will collect that way during a season. Like jd stated, I too heat it, strain out the junk through a t-shirt, and then use the clean golden wax to paint onto my frames. I currently run wooden frames with the plastic inserts (started out with all plastic frames, but decided I like the wooden frames better. Anyway, use all that wax that u gather to play around with making candles, lip balm, body rubs...........etc. Happy BeeKeeping


----------

